# In Greensboro NC, any cool fishing store here?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am trying to get stocked for my opening trip this year (may) looking for some local places that have a nice selection


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*You pretty much have it all here, with the exception of*

Bass Pro Shops. A GREAT Gander Mountain, my #1 go-to spot in the Universe. Very nice folks who are very knowledgeable and helpful. Also, the only place in the world where the women are waiting on benches while the guys shop. There are also Wally World and Dick's Sporting Goods, (who are virtually next door to one another off of Wendover Ave.). There are some others, but, if you can't find it at one of those places, it hasn't been made.


----------



## Fishin-Belews (Sep 7, 2007)

Gander Mt. and Dicks both good stores, most time I find more than I need.
Chris :fishing:


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I was very happy with the GSO Gander Mtn. Wife and I went to look at surf rods and told the sales guy what I was looking for. He dirrected me to just what I was looking for and found one that was 60% off. Great people to deal with.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I do know of the Gander Mtn in Greensboro, but I do not know of any Bass Pro in Greensboro. There is one in Charlotte but that is not close.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

North of Greensboro in Eden
Ray's Bait & Tackle 800 441 5116 local 627 1271
Mostly sweet water stuff, but will order bout anything. They are a Bass Pro dist. Ussually have some of the OM surf rods in stock at a good price. Good people to deal with. Know hunting & fishing.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

rhodyman said:


> Bass Pro Shops. A GREAT Gander Mountain, my #1 go-to spot in the Universe. Very nice folks who are very knowledgeable and helpful. Also, the only place in the world where the women are waiting on benches while the guys shop. There are also Wally World and Dick's Sporting Goods, (who are virtually next door to one another off of Wendover Ave.). There are some others, but, if you can't find it at one of those places, it hasn't been made.



Bass Pro in Greensboro......news to me!


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

Check the title again...
You pretty much have it all here, with the exception of 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Thanks, Chunker*

I use the title line a LOT and sometimes if you don't read it, you get just the opposite idea. Its all good.

Anyway, the closest Bass Pro Shops is right off I-85, right near the Charlotte Motor Speedway. Its off to your left as you head south down the interstate and is now surrounded by about a thousand shops where any uninterested folks in your party, (perhaps, let us say, a spouse?!?!?!?), can spend some money, as well, while you gander the stuff at BPS. A true win-win situation.


----------



## hbsurfbum (Apr 21, 2009)

*gander mnt*

God! If i could ever get out of there under $100. Love that place. They spool reels too.


----------

